# Fearful. Bedbugs at Sheraton Vistana Resort?



## svoboda (Jan 31, 2010)

I just made an exchange for SVR based on its good reputation and then I checked reviews on the TripAdvisor and igoyougo sites (yes, I know, a backwards approach... I did this because I was so sure of the Starwood/Westin/Sheraton brand).  Reviews of SVR on both sites indicate encounters with bedbugs at SVR. The TripAdvisor site even has photos of the bugs. Has anyone else had any such problems at SVR?


----------



## timeos2 (Jan 31, 2010)

*Don't fret. It can happen but they watch for these things*



svoboda said:


> I just made an exchange for SVR based on its good reputation and then I checked reviews on the TripAdvisor and igoyougo sites (yes, I know, a backwards approach... I did this because I was so sure of the Starwood/Westin/Sheraton brand).  Reviews of SVR on both sites indicate encounters with bedbugs at SVR. The TripAdvisor site even has photos of the bugs. Has anyone else had any such problems at SVR?



Make no mistake ANY resort/hotel can have a case of bedbugs. IF it happened at Vistana they will take the steps (serious) needed to handle it.  This is an on going, serious problem that no resort/hotel takes lightly (at least not the better ones as Vistana certainly is). Actually most timeshares are less likely to have the problem as guest turnover is lower than hotels would normally be. 

It just takes one guest to unknowingly bring them in and it can explode. The next guest may or may not notice but, sooner or later, someone does. Then the serious remediation steps have to start and it isn't easy to rid a unit or units of the problem.  

You should follow safe procedures in checking out your unit but don't be overly concerned with bedbugs at this resort anymore than any other. Enjoy your trip! If it happened that unit will have been removed from service and completely cleaned prior to its reassignment.


----------



## l2trade (Jan 31, 2010)

Bedbugs is the new 'mold scare' for the resort industry.  One mention of bedbugs, is enough to frighten away many potential guests (hey, it makes me worry too).

I'm seeing claims about bedbugs used more and more in negative Trip Advisor reviews.  The way some of these reviews are written (poorly), I wonder what level of truth there is to the numerous claims I have read.  I've never seen photos of the claims and I admit that would certainly catch my attention.  Is this a new industry epidemic or hype or just plain lies?  If someone is making a claim that isn't true, that is simply wrong and crosses the line.  If someone truly encounters this problem, they should immediately bring it to the attention of hotel staff, so that proper remediation step can take place.


----------



## Bib (Jan 31, 2010)

I'm typing this message at SVR, I've had no issue with bedbugs.


----------



## Captron (Jan 31, 2010)

After more than 10 stays in several different phases of SVR the only time we had a problem was in the Falls once there were ants. The exterminator was there within 2 hours and we didn't see any sign of them for the rest of the week.

In a tropical climate bugs in general are inevitable but this indicates the level of response I got along with follow up phone calls (3), visits (1) and a wine and cheese basket from the management.


----------



## l2trade (Jan 31, 2010)

Ok, I had to check the reviews on Trip Advisor to see the photos for SVR.  There is a huge difference between 'bed bugs' and 'bugs you happen to see on your bed'.  What is in the pictures I saw are definitely not 'bed bugs'.  LMAO

See here for photos of the kind of bug you do not want hiding in your bed: http://bedbugger.com/photos-of-bed-bugs-and-signs-of-bed-bugs/

I agree with Captron.  With all the various timeshare vacations of been on, I've only had an ant problem once with a similar outcome.  At another resort, I checked into the room and immediately saw mouse bait traps left behind.  I immediately reported it and was quickly transferred to the best Ocean View room I think I have ever stayed in.  

btw - If someone complains about pushy sales and bed bugs in the same review, I assume the bed bugs they refer to are metaphorical.


----------



## chriskre (Jan 31, 2010)

I know it can happen anywhere and unfortunately I stayed on a last call with RCI 2 years ago in Vistana and the first room they gave us (not updated) had something biting us.  We never saw the bugs but we did have bites on us so when we complained to management they moved us to the brand new units.  Sorry but I don't remember which section it was.  Once we moved no more bites.  The new rooms are great.  It's the older ones that you might have a problem with.  :zzz:


----------



## l2trade (Feb 1, 2010)

The problem with bedbugs is that you will likely never see them.  You will only notice the bites they leave behind in the middle of the night.  The last thing you want to do is risk bringing them home for free room & board.

As a preventative measure, I never store my suitcase on the closet floor or near the bedding.  Also, I do not store my suitcase in my bedroom at home.  And, I wash all contents of my suitcase when I return home.   At least that's what I've read to do.  An ounce of prevention...  But really, I have been fortunate never to experience this problem in my travels.  I wonder how common a problem this really is.  Am I doing it all for nothing?

Note to self: Two fang bites on neck is also not a bedbug.  Remember to pack plenty of garlic.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 1, 2010)

I now pull back the sheet and check the mattress for any bed bug spots whenever we check into any hotel or TS.  Bed bugs have been reported at 5 Star hotels, Disney Resorts, and other very nice places.  In other words - they could be anywhere.  The fact that SVR is undergoing a complete renovation should be a big plus.


----------



## lily28 (Feb 1, 2010)

Denise, I am sorry to be so ignorant.  Is the brown spots on the mattress signs of bed bugs I need to check for?


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 1, 2010)

Yes - those are blood spots, feces, bugs, and molted skin (the bed bugs are parasites and they bite humans and drink their blood.)  The example above would be a bad infestation that had been going on for a long time.  The bugs hide in the mattress during the day and come out and bite at night  They enter the mattress along the seams.

Why do I know all this?  I had a student with bed bugs last year!


----------



## l2trade (Feb 1, 2010)

Thank you Denise.  After a picture like that, I think I have yet another new check in inspection routine.  I was hoping the bedbugs phenomenon was all just hype.  All kidding aside, here are just a small sample of other common maintenance items I've found out to test for first the hard way (first hand):

- Shower doesn't drain (spent 2 hours in towel waiting for repair to complete)
- Sinks don't drain well (more common than you'd think, thank goodness for 2nd bathroom)
- Deposits in shower-head make a low flow almost no flow (very common)
- Broken refrigerator (after I arrived back with groceries in Orlando).
- Rodent bait traps (mentioned above).
- Broken sofa bed mechanism (when it was way past time to put the little ones to sleep).
- Filthy sheets for sofa bed in closet (yes, what looked like blood stains).
- Jetted bath tub fills with brown speckled filth when jets are turned on.
- Ants (mentioned above)
- Missing room items
- Broken TV remotes
- Unplugged TVs/cables
- Broken washing machine
- Smelly washing machine (with perfume so strong we needed to buy new clothes)
- Balcony chain smokers in rooms below you (after opening all the windows for the fresh ocean breeze)
- Keys don't work when you arrive at room, luggage in hand
- Luggage by room door stolen in a New York (las vegas) minute 
- Portable potties (I've never seen firsthand, so thanks for the pictures Nodge!)

I know there are plenty more.  This is just quick issues off the top of my head.  Until I can afford the vacation home, I guess it just comes with the territory.  No, this is not just a Starwood experience.  I've experienced these issues across many name brand, otherwise high quality resorts. (except Four Seasons, they have been impeccable so far...).


----------



## jlwquilter (Feb 1, 2010)

I recently stayed at SVR - mid-December. No bug issues. Did have a broken fridge door (wouldn't stay closed) and they had that fixed within a couple of hours. We simple used a chair to keep the door closed in the meantime. Also housekeeping very wierdly left the dirty linens from the mid-week tidy in the middle of the hall in the unit. We simply dumped them in the tub.

I personally experienced fleas in the master bed at Westgate River Ranch this past year. Maintenance came immediately, verified it was true, and we moved to another unit. This was a weekend rental of a timeshare unit. We were refunded our cost but moving after midnight with ALL our stuff, including food, wet laundry, and a zonked out child, was no fun. I now check the beds immediately upon check in - even before the car is unloaded. I don't check the mattress, just the sheets, but I will going forward!

GROSS!


----------

